# irish girl seeks advice!



## nina40 (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi every one....I sometimes post on the ROI thread but I've not had time lately! Some of the threads have got very long and can be difficult to get through all the very valuable advice to be found on them. I have POF and I'm 41 and I've made an appointment for DE in Reprofit after much research and professional advice. However its not til November and I'd put it to the back of my head for the time being, but I've been thinking about the practicalities of this treatment and the hassle of flights, foreign country etc..and I'm having a rethink about DE at IVI Alicante again though I'd initially disregarded it for money reasons. I know Alicante very well and spend 2 months every summer there. So really what I'm asking is if there is anyone out there who has experience of this place, and whether any one from the ROI deals with any consultant in the North ie Derry/Ballykelly as its much closer to me, any advice would be appreciated....Nina x


----------



## Ladyhex (Sep 6, 2008)

Sorry nina40

I cant help you with this but im sure someone will 
i think Lesley can help you she went to reprofit 
you can find her on the NI ladies and bumps thread 

hope this helps


----------



## boboboy (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Nina,
I also went to Reprofit for DE and found the whole thing very easy.
Whats the difference in catching a flight to Spain or Czech Republic and to be honest thats all the hassle if you call it that .  Reprofit are a great clinic and have brilliant results.  The prices compared to other clinics are also great.  
We flew the first time from Dublin to Bratislava and then got the train up to Brno  and stayed in Brno for a week for treatment and for a change the second time we flew into Prague and stayed in Prague and just went down the day of transfer to Brno.

No matter where you go abroad you will still have to travel and arrange scans etc here.  If you need any other bits of advice I will be happy to help if I can but I can highly recommend Reprofit !!!

BoBo


----------

